# Stag Beetles



## ellroy (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi,

anyone keeping or kept exotic stag beetles?

Looking for some care info if anyone can recommend a good site,

cheers

Alan


----------



## Orin (Nov 12, 2005)

They stag beetle book at:







http://www.elytraandantenna.com


----------



## francisco (Nov 13, 2005)

Hello All,

Currently I am rearing Odontolabis siva and Phallacronatus muelleri.

In my experience Stag beetles are a little bit more difficult for me, but some others prefer to rear Lucanids better than Dynastids.

Orins book is a really nice guide to rear Stag beetles.

regards

FT


----------

